# Swap Stockton ca April 9th



## JAF/CO (Apr 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2017)

I miss the Fresno Wiz in. That was a great meet!


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 3, 2017)

Sheeet,Jim,wish I could go.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 3, 2017)

catfish said:


> I miss the Fresno Wiz in. That was a great meet!



Ed,at Simonian Farms? Fun little ol' swap,Dennis was a total pinhead,though....

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Ed,at Simonian Farms? Fun little ol' swap,Dennis was a total pinhead,though....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




I've got a bunch of photos from the last time I was there. 20 years ago..... I've got to dig them up and scan them. Always had a blast there.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 3, 2017)

Me too. Used to go up there with Clavin Wilson,than my buddy Doug McPherson. Last few were kinda lame,Dennis,the guy who ran Simonian Farms,and the swap,got to be a little agro,didn't seem to appreciate the revenue we generated for them. C'est la vie,...

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Apr 8, 2017)

I only made it two years maybe 93-94 or 94-95. Had a ton of fun. Long drive from Santa Cruz at that hour in the morning. Lol. The Whizzer part of it firmly planted a desire to own one someday....


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 8, 2017)

Used to drive from Venice Beach,then Ventura. Used to go to Henry Cowell for a couple of days after the whizzin. Great little getaway for a few days.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice! Lived in sc for over 40 years never camped there. lol Always go to Big Sur for camping.


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2017)

The Frizz-in, fun rides, 100 degrees riding thru the raises and going to Steve Gregorio's (?) what ever happened to him, the 80's were great for vintage bikes, and Clavin was one of the good guys!, oh sorry Jim, looks like a fun swap & show tomorrow!


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Nice! Lived in sc for over 40 years never camped there. lol Always go to Big Sur for camping.



Lived in Big Sore for close to a year back in 83. Inneresting place,....loved Pfeiffer state beach,River Inn was an inneresting place to play live music,too.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 8, 2017)

mrg said:


> The Frizz-in, fun rides, 100 degrees riding thru the raises and going to Steve Gregorio's (?) what ever happened to him, the 80's were great for vintage bikes, and Clavin was one of the good guys!, oh sorry Jim, looks like a fun swap & show tomorrow!



Clavin was one of the good guys. Used to build bikes for him in the 90's. Always had the odder stuff,too.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, Clavin was a great guy. I purchased many bikes from him in the 1980's


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2017)

Where the pics from the swap yo!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 9, 2017)

Can't believe I missed it , I've been waiting for this swap had alot of stuff to get rid of ...


----------



## kreika (Apr 9, 2017)

I wanted to go also! Had to do family stuff this weekend....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2017)

kreika said:


> I wanted to go also! Had to do family stuff this weekend....



Do what I do...make a family outing out of it!


----------



## kreika (Apr 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Do what I do...make a family outing out of it!



 Lol.  I wish but waking wife and four kids up at 4:30-5. Not gonna happen....


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2017)

kreika said:


> Lol.  I wish but waking wife and four kids up at 4:30-5. Not gonna happen....




Leave quietly, return with donuts (and bike parts )


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2017)

Still no pics???


----------



## frampton (Apr 11, 2017)

Here are some old Fresno photos.


----------



## frampton (Apr 11, 2017)

More Fresno and a stop at Steve's.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 11, 2017)

You guy mused it and the after party at my place they to make the next one


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Marking my calendar for this one.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Marking my calendar for this one.




Carpool.


----------

